# /usr nach emerge-webrsync -v gelöscht

## Altanos

Hi,

hab heute ein ganz beschissenes Problem. Habe da ich in der Firma hinter einer Firewall sitze ein emerge-webrsync -v gemacht um den neuesten portagetree herunterzuladen. Lief auch wunderbar bis das Programm anscheinend alte Daten löschen wollte. Dass hat es dann auch getan nur leider im /usr Verzeichniss.   :Evil or Very Mad:   Werde wohl mein Gentoo wieder über die LiveCD neu installieren, die anderen Verzeichnisse hat er mir ja glücklicherweise nicht angelant.

CU

Altanos

----------

## Dimitri

?? Dein ganzes /usr Verzeichnis wurde gelöscht??

Dim

----------

## Altanos

Naja, das Verzeichnis /usr/portage war noch da.  :Wink: 

Hat den "Vorteil" dass ich mal wieder mit einem recht kleinen System ohne Balast anfangen kann.

Gruß

Altanos

----------

## pjp

Bug 14388

----------

## pom

Hura!

ich habs geschaft! auch alle Daten unter /usr wech. ' :Evil or Very Mad: '

Nun darf ich auch zum 2. mal neuinstallieren *grrr*

ich befand mich unter /usr/src/linux als ich emerge-webrsync -v gestartet habe.

POM

----------

## Dimitri

Hmm und wenn Du root das recht nimmst in /usr zu schreiben? /usr/portage mal ausgenommen...

Desweitern kannst Du ja Dein /usr Verzeichnis auch vorher sichern: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=17462

Dim

PS: nach dem emerge soltest Du das Schreibrecht wieder zurückgeben...

----------

## Dimitri

Ach ja und hier http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/snapshots/

kannst Du dir einen Snapshot über http als tar.bz2 runterlanden und dann entpacken.

Dim

----------

## pom

Danke,

so hab ich es sonst auch gemacht 

POM

----------

## Altanos

Die Methode ist zwar nicht ganz so bequem aber sicherer.  Ich habe sie früher verwendet bis ich gelesen habe, das in gentoolkit emerge-webrsync enthalten ist. Werde es wohl wieder auf die gute alte Art und Weise machen.

CU

Altanos

----------

## sOuLjA

stand hier auch im forum  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=31494

----------

